# Live Rabbits are Lunch at Big Cat Rescue



## Flick

http://www.gainesvillerabbitrescue.org/new/?p=396

:X :X :X :X :X :X :X


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Oh my gosh! This is horrible! =( I can't believe they are doing this... Those poor bunnies =(


----------



## Sweetie

That is just darn right cruel to those poor little bunnies.


----------



## Kipcha

That's just terrible, and it's a bit of a shock because I have watched their videos online and the Big Cat Rescue seemed like such a good organization.

That poor bunny in the pic, it just looked so curious...


----------



## Happi Bun

Honestly not sure how I feel about this. Are these Bobcats being rehabilitated to return to the wild? If so teaching them how to catch live prey is an important step in the process, I would think. :dunno


----------



## slavetoabunny

GRR used to be a big supporter of Big Cat Rescue....no more. Please form your own opinion.


----------



## missyscove

I'd definitely be interested in hearing both sides of this story. Obviously I'm a rabbit lover so the thought of rabbits being eaten by anything isn't necessarily a happy one, I can also see the potential value in using live prey to rehabilitate a predator for release into the wild.


----------



## Kipcha

I understand that they are used for prey and they do rehabilitate these animals BUT that rabbit in the photo (That rabbit, I'm not generalising them all) has probably been a pet at some point, judging by how bold it was. That animal is not reacting how a rabbit in the wild would, so really, it isn't teaching them anything. Prey does not naturally come up to greet you.

If they are rehabilitating and teaching them how to hunt, fine. But don't use animals that were once pets. There are plenty of rabbits out there that are wild and reacting more naturally then that one that have not been socialised.

It isn't helping them if it just walks up to them.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Yield

[align=center]I agree with Kipcha.


----------



## missyscove

But that's why I'd rather hear both sides of this story. A picture is worth a thousand words, but one picture doesn't always tell the whole story.


----------



## Runestonez

As a wildlife rehabber...yes...live squirrels, cottontails and other small mammals are used to rehab birds of prey and larger predators for release into the wild.

Do I agree...idk...
I am a small mammal rehabber...so I find it personally repulsive and unfair...but I do see the value of rehabbing predators for proper release.

Do I see value in using domestics...NO!
They do not react the way wilds do...other than an easy meal...there is no real value in their use in this case...cruel and shameful.
I am truly saddened by this.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Do we know where they are getting the rabbits and what the end goal is? I don't know enough to form an opinion.

If they are rehabilitating to release then, as stated above, live prey is valuble. However, using former pets is not going to be very helpful. How do we know this was a pet rabbit? Perhaps it is just a very curious one since the cat wasn't acting normal. With preditor/prey interactions that animals develop in responce to each other over time. There's too much involved to make a judgement off one picture.

Personally I wouldn't want to see any rabbit or animal in general hurt, but cats have to eat meat.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

They are obviously idiots and are just taking the "easy" path and trying to justify it as "re-habbing". :banghead:soapbox:tantrum:


----------



## Happi Bun

The people of Big Cat Rescue are not idiots, they do a LOT of good in the world of big cats. It's not fair to make such a harsh judgment without the full story. We do not know FOR A FACT these are pet rabbits. They could be raised for meat for Zoo's and rehabilitation or human consumption.


----------



## RandomWiktor

I agree with those saying we don't know enough to pass judgement. I strongly doubt that they bothered going around purchasing friendly "pet" rabbits - not only do they not need the bad press, but it wouldn't be cost effective in the least. If they are like most rehab centers I've volunteered for, they obtain the live animals from meat breeders and similar dealers. And sad thought it is, it IS a crucial part of predator rehabilitation to get the animals to eat live prey. 

It's easy to say "they should use wild rabbits!" but you need to remember that in many states _wild rabbits are a regulated game species._ This means that there may not be year-round take, there are probably bag limits, not to mention how unfeasible and difficult it would be to obtain large numbers of wild rabbits live on a big enough scale for a bustling rehab center. And really, are wild rabbits somehow more deserving of death or less capable of pain and fear than domesticated animals?

Domesticated but "wild colored" mice were always used for the raptor centers I worked at, and the photo looks like a domesticated but "wild colored" rabbit. In other words... standard practice. We don't know what circumstances the photo was taken under. The rabbit may have already been stunned by the bobcat. Or it may have been curious of the bobcat's curious and un-predator-like behavior as a young, unexperienced cat. Basically: a picture isn't enough to base one's entire opinion of an organization on, especially in a context that quite frankly has a blatant agenda.

I'd hate to see Big Cat Rescue, an organization that does FANTASTIC work, lose followers over a knee-jerk reaction to a photograph without the full story behind it.


----------



## slavetoabunny

This is Big Cat Rescue's canned reply to everyone that has written them:

I am sure that all rabbits, domestic or wild born, would argue that their life is just as precious. The rats and rabbits we give to the rehab cats were... bred at a facility for the sole purpose of being fed to snakes. Now that's something I really have trouble justifying, but I am cat biased. I always take VIP guests into our live prey room though because our volunteers make the last few weeks of their lives, the best weeks of their lives, with grape Popsicles, treats, wheels, toys and lots of places to hide. No one here like to be the one to take the prey animal on that long, last walk, but it is the only way the bobcats will survive when released.

and this is one of the replies to that response (NOT MINE):

The bunnies in their care have been given treats and toys and have been loved by humans. Better not to do that at all than to abuse the bond they've learned to feel and take them on that "last walk" to terror. The whole thing is macabre and wrong.


----------



## Happi Bun

I knew these were not loved pet rabbits and Big Cat Rescue has good reason. Their permanent non-releasable residents get fed non live prey. They are NOT ignorant bunny haters going to pet stores or taking well socialized rabbits. They were bred for consumption. As much as I DISLIKE the thought, it happens when conservation efforts take priority. For reasons Ren mentioned getting wild rabbits is not plausible. 

Edit to add- I do not know the legitimacy of that response and it sounds silly to me why they would play and socialize the animals meant for consumption. I do not see them ever doing that, it's simply pointless. There is nothing wrong with providing mental enrichment with toys and the enjoyment of different kinds of foods to the live prey. Would they rather be kept in a dark dungeon?


----------



## RandomWiktor

I have a livefeeder room in my basement. 

And my mice and rats that are used for breeding and feeding absolutely DO get excellent treatment. They are given foraging activities, behavioral enrichment, chewing toys, hiding places, occasional treats, etc. And I DO handle many of my feeder rodents. Why? Because rather than have them in a terrified, frantic panic when I pull them to be culled, they calmly submit to handling and die a very peaceful death.

I suppose I just don't see anything wrong with giving food animals a good life. I don't see it as abusing a bond, I see it as providing humane husbandry to animals whose short lives needn't be made worse by boredom, depravation, and fear.


----------



## Myia09

I am with Ren..I have worked with reptiles so I know the iffy-ness of owning small animals as pets and feeding them. I have 3 pet mice and 3 snakes. While my pet mice are pets, and I feed frozen feeders to my snakes, it is often a wierd combination that gets negative views.

I don't feel ANY animal should not recieve the best care just because what it eats. 

I agree that using live prey is needed to realease these cats into the wild. However, why is this rabbits o bold to go up to the bobcat? No wild rabbit is going to go up to a bob cat. 

While handling and caring for your feeders is a totally different story than domesticating them and letting them out. That isn't teaching the cats anything. 

As bunny people, we again walk a fine line and sometimes it is really tough to formulate an opintion one way or the other.


----------



## RandomWiktor

I would again like to remind folks that we're looking at _one image_ depicting _one interaction_ between the facility's bobcats and a rabbit. Rabbits - even wild rabbits - are individuals. Isn't it totally possible that this particular rabbit may have been more bold/inquisitive than the norm? BCR has had great luck rehabilitating and releasing felines so I strongly doubt that every rabbit they put in the pen is hopping up to say hello. Though, somehow I don't think folks would be happy if the picture was of a rabbit running in blind terror with the whites of its eyes showing, either. 

Anyone familiar with predatory mammals should be aware that even in the wild, young predators don't go straight from the teat to running down and killing fleeing animals. It is VERY common for the adults to first offer their offspring freshly killed prey, and later disabled/stunned prey, so they can become accustomed to both the taste of prey and practice killing prey without the real risk of going hungry. 

The same goes for a rehab setting. Live prey activities do not just teach hunting: they familiarize animals with natural prey, allow them to hone killing techniques, etc. Once they get a feel for it, instinct generally begins to take over, and they become more proficient at hunting. It's a process, not an overnight transformation, so even bold bunnies like that _individual_ frankly do have a valuable role to play in the rehab process.


----------



## Myia09

"Rabbits are companions not live stock" a group on facebook has posted another photo of Big Cat Rescue which is in fact, horrible.

It is three girls holding up 3 dead rabbits smiling :/


----------



## Myia09

And it has come to my attention on BCR most of these cats are in fact going to be in captivity for life. Just look on thier facebook page and the discussions goign on. It isn't just rehabilitation. So I think that changes it quite a bit.

A News Cast: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U9lwrzk13c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U9lwrzk13c[/ame]


----------



## Kipcha

*Myia09 wrote: *


> "Rabbits are companions not live stock" a group on facebook has posted another photo of Big Cat Rescue which is in fact, horrible.
> 
> It is three girls holding up 3 dead rabbits smiling :/



I just looked up the photo and as completely sickening as it is, I would not judge the entire rescue on those three idiots. HOWEVER, if everyone there is like that... Well, I really did have a good opinion on Big Cat Rescue before, but if that's the way they are, I would not find myself supporting them as much.

Really, them posting videos on youtube of them eating the rabbits is unnecessary. There is a fine line between feeding them to get the animal stimulated and filming it to get their jollies.


----------



## RandomWiktor

I have been reading a lot of chatter on this, but I decided to finally watch the actual video of the rabbits being eaten so I could form an opinion beyond that one snapshot.

In the video, the moment where the "trustworthy" bunny "touches the cat's nose" occured right after the cat did a tentative swat. The rabbit wheeled around _defensively_ at the cat. As for the gentle bunnies walking right up to the cats to be slaughtered with ease? Well in the video there was a heck of a lot of CHASING going on, as well as kicking, struggling, and fighting back - all things that a wild rabbit would do. 

I don't see any issue with this particular practice. I will say that I see a potential issue with the allegations made in that video if they are true, though - although the story of "animal keeper gone rescuer" is pretty common. The main question for me is if she is still buying and misleading, or if purchases stopped in '97 as she claims in pursuit of rescue.

I will say though, I found the news clip somewhat misleading. For example, it talked about cats born at the facility, implying they were bred there, but having read on several of their rescue cases in the past as they unfolded, they often do get in animals who are already pregnant - as do most rescues! Dogs and cats were born at the shelter I volunteered at all the time; doesn't mean they were breeding. The news story also talked about the breeding of "bear cats" as if they were big cats, but they aren't. Binturongs are viverridae, not felines; to call them a cat would be like calling hyenas and mongoose cats as well. These two misleading elements make me trust the story less, though I would very much like to know more.


----------



## Happi Bun

I urge everyone to read this news story, the most recent development, and learn the truth about Big Cat Rescue. I was a big supporter of theirs. Followed them on Facebook and YouTube. I no longer do either now that my eyes have been opened to the cruelty and fraud surrounding their organization. 

http://www.prlog.org/11397363-oklahoma-animal-park-director-becomes-internet-sensation-for-stopping-slaughter-of-domestic-rabbits.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat: When I used to live in Washington, I'd do alot of hiking and fishing. Never, ever, did I just walk up to a "bold" rabbit. It doesn't happen in Nature.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

It's in the air for me. I actually watched a video on youtube of a lion male eating an already slaughtered white rabbit. The rabbit looked like it was probably raised in a facility to begin with, like the ones used in science labs. I have no problem with that, the big cats need to eat. I have BCR on facebook and they always post videos of toys they create for the cats as well as pictures. Carnivorous animals need to eat and need to be stimulated with live prey (regardless of whether they know how to kill or not, they are wild animals and most will stay at the refuge for life so let them play) I never liked the idea of killing food FOR the animal anyway- be it reptiles or big cats. Its harsh but has anyone watched National Geographic ever? Jeez, Nature is scary. It's bloody. It's traumatic and gory. There's never any such thing as a pretty death so I say live and let live, erp- well, you know what I mean


----------



## Happi Bun

The problem everyone has with this is they do not need to eat live rabbits. Pre-killed is the fact of life. Predators need to eat. Feeding live to captive born cats causes extreme torment to the domesticated prey. Especially when the reality is they are feeding live domestic rabbits to big cats that can not legally be released or they have no intention on releasing them.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

Yes, I understand that so why not make the cats' captive lives bearable and fun? If they were in the wild they teach their babies how to hunt and prey gets maimed for hours. I love bunnies, goodness knows I do, but I believe more in the natural well being of the cats.


----------



## Myia09

There are MANY other enrichment activities the cats can do. 

Between environment enrichment, sound enrichment, smell enrichment, toys, swimming ,ect ect.

Most other rescues and zoos don't feed live meat.
It is NOT necessary.


----------



## Myia09

Acacia-Berry wrote:


> Yes, I understand that so why not make the cats' captive lives bearable and fun? If they were in the wild they teach their babies how to hunt and prey gets maimed for hours. I love bunnies, goodness knows I do, but I believe more in the natural well being of the cats.



And most people here believe in the equal treatment of ALL animals. I often have to actually defend the welfare of snakes to rabbit people. ALL animals deserve a pain free humane life when entered into domesticity.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

Yes but that pain free life is unattainable when you want the best for your pets. Since the cats are in someone's care as pets (more or less)then they deserve the best care. Rabbits in the natural order of things are prey animals and while I understand and care deeply for their well being and it would kill me to see harm inflicted on them and especially in their eyes the terror! But the natural hierarchy has rabbits as feeders. This I can live with. Now, mind you- this is strictly my opinion. Once people learn to stop getting big cats "because they have shock value and are incredible" blah blah blah then we can fight to rehabilitate the big cats already in captivity (to their life span) and then slowly move towards freedom for all these poor little bunnies. ^^


----------



## Myia09

Acacia-Berry wrote:


> Yes but that pain free life is unattainable when you want the best for your pets. Since the cats are in someone's care as pets (more or less)then they deserve the best care. Rabbits in the natural order of things are prey animals and while I understand and care deeply for their well being and it would kill me to see harm inflicted on them and especially in their eyes the terror! But the natural hierarchy has rabbits as feeders. This I can live with. Now, mind you- this is strictly my opinion. Once people learn to stop getting big cats "because they have shock value and are incredible" blah blah blah then we can fight to rehabilitate the big cats already in captivity (to their life span) and then slowly move towards freedom for all these poor little bunnies. ^^



As someone who works with reptiles, who eat rabbits, I understand. There is a difference between feeding rabbits live and frozen. These cats DO NOT need live rabbits, most rescues/zoos condone the act, because they get enrichment from other activities. 

So, you are talking to the wrong person because I work very closely with "predators". I have to maintain a balance. 
But I treat all the animals-including the feeders-with respect and pain free life. You can euthensize a rabbit without pain and then feed it. 

A big cat does NOT need a live rabbit to have "The best care" possible. They are given plenty of other enrichment activities that satisfy those instincts. 

I don't see how a pain free life is unattainable when you want the best. I don't understand the logic (Not being mean, I am just saying I don't understand what you mean)


----------



## Happi Bun

Some snake owners try to use the same excuse for feeding live. It's natural... BS! Natural goes out the window when you are talking about a domesticated prey animal and a predator in a domestic environment. In the wild the rabbit would have greater odds of escaping. Not be tossed in a closed pen with an animal that can never be released to the wild to an animal unfamiliar with hunting so it will likely play with its food and cause that much more torment to the prey.

I'm sure my cat would LOVE for me to let him eat all the finches that come to the feeder or to have finch birdie in his diet. Should I go out and buy some so he has "enrichment"? No. I substitute with toys to get that same behavior and provide a varied diet.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

No, and I would not ever want to see it happen. I see what you're saying and I do agree. Maybe I am more on the fence about the issue. I agree with both sides moreorless.


----------



## Happi Bun

It's okay to be on the fence.  It's a very complicated issue with pro and cons on both sides.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

True that!! lol it's contradictory to my worldview which wants to see everything in peace and harmony but working with today's society and situations. :/ But to each their own I guess. I do not live near any big cats (there are NONE in NL, thank goodness) and there is no problem here with released pets or wild bunnies in living space with humans. etc. . . SO yea, it's real easy for me to butt in my opinion with no experience!


----------



## Nela

I discussed this a bit with Jeff yesterday and he asked me this "Where do the felines come from? If nature were to really take its course, wouldn't the felines have either passed or healed on their own?" He didn't approve of the rabbit idea at all. He loves animals and especially loves felines but in this case he'd prefer to let nature run its course rather than step in and 'play God' and sacrifice another for the feline. That was his stance anyway.

I'm not sure if I feel the same as Jeff. I can certainly see some truth in it. It reminds me of Meerkat Manor and how they don't step in and how I would always scream at the TV for them to do something. LOL. I guess part of me just has the desire to try and rescue every living creature possible. However, when is it right to rescue one and sacrifice another? Why do we get to choose who is more important? I guess if it's an endagered animal, I could see it a bit differently... I don't know. Part of me thinks those felines deserve just as much of a chance and do require natural hunting abilities so live food can be a vital component to the rehab program. The other part of me thinks maybe it would be best to rehab them on a sort of sanctuary setting where they could hunt more naturally or at least some sort of natural setting that provides brush, tunnels, etc. to provide the prey a chance, or at least some more 'natural' way of dying. 

I guess Ican see why they would need tofeed live animals. I agree that nature is harsh and that really is the reality of things and it's best to maintain things as they would bein the wild. Again, I also believe that to maintain things as it would be in the wild, you'd have to have food that could actually be found in the wild. Wild hares, cottontails, etc. have different body shape, color,and instincts. There should be places for the rabbit to hide just as there would be in the wild. If you really want to teach a feline to hunt, then I would definitely assume that stalking and chasing would be a vital part of the hunt. A domestic rabbit that might have been raised with other animals as companions definitely will not have the same instincts. That's where it goes wrong for me.

Watching an innocent, curious rabbit going up to a feline only to realize that this one isn't nice like that cat he lived with is heartbreaking. I'd feel like it's the ultimate betrayal to the rabbit to be honest. 

I was also very saddened at the way that they handle the whole situation. I know that if I had to do it, I would definitely not be asking people to caption pictures nor holding out dead rabbits with a huge smile on my face.

I'm normally very skeptical when it comes to these things so I try not to judge too quickly. However, in this instance I sincerely believe that there is much room for improvement and a lot more tact and respect would be welcome.


----------



## Nela

I just watched the video...

Is it actually legal to breed such felines? :shock:If so, that REALLY needs to be dealt with no? Maybe that's an even bigger issue :expressionless


----------



## ethical rehab

It is not enough to voice your opinion, if you truly care please call or write the Tampa (Hillsborough County) authorities and file animal cruelty complaints for these unfortunate domestic rabbits who were tortured and killed unnecessarily. It only takes a few minutes and can save many precious lives. Call other Wildlife Rehabs and you will find no other Wildlife "Sanctuary" feeds live domestic animals (rabbits or chickens) to any Big Wild Cat, nor do they brutally kill them for feeding permanent big cats. They feed frozen chicken and other meat. Bobcats are very instinctual, and don't need live prey stimulus to tap into their wildness to train them to be hunters. Your family house cat could survive outside easily let alone a fierce Bobcat, use common sense. If you are aware of Unethical rehabs that do this, know that it is Not necessary but a choice they make.

Deliberately throwing Live Domestic Rabbits into Big cat caged pens - domestic rabbits that are not a part of a natural habitat in the wild that have no chance of escaping is horrific and barbaric and only teaches Bobcats to hunt down domestic rabbits in the back yards of families, while promoting animal cruelty.

If you have seen the photo and videos of the BCR workers proudly displaying the slaughter of innocent domestic rabbits please ask the Authorities why charges are not being filed for the 3 bloody beaten domestic rabbits that were clearly Not killed by big cats and taken from their cages, nor are they frozen dead rabbits in this condition, but instead killed in a horrific manor for feeding to - big cats, in which 2 of the rabbits appear to still be alive and 1 dead in this photo. 

Your Voice Will Make A Difference! 

Florida Animal Cruelty Laws: 
828.12. Cruelty to animals
(2) A person who intentionally commits an act to any animal which results in the cruel death, or excessive or repeated infliction of unnecessary pain or suffering, or causes the same to be done, is guilty of a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or by a fine of not more than $10,000, or both.
828.03. Agents of counties, societies, etc., may prosecute violators 
(1) Any county or any society or association for the prevention of cruelty to children or animals, organized under the laws of this state, may appoint agents for the purpose of investigating violations of any of the provisions of this chapter or any other law of the state for the purpose of protecting children and animals or preventing any act of cruelty thereto. 
Contacts:

Florida Fish and Wildlife / USDA rule over Wildlife Centers

Florida Fish and Wildlife Executive Director Nick Wiley 850-487-3796

USDA [email protected] 

Also file complaints with: 

Inspector General: 850-922-4637
Governor's Office: 850-488-7146 

Ask for email addresses to write in your complaint and in the email ask for confirmation it was received, get a case number and follow up for update.

The BCR is currently under investigation for animal cruelty and for the death of the 3 Bobcats who were brought in from Alabama where they should have remained, non native Bobcats are non- releasable by law in Florida.


----------



## ethical rehab




----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat:


----------



## ethicalrehab

FYI, it is Not necessary to feed live animals to any captive or rehabbing animal, they are born instinctual and no other wildlife center practices this barbaric outdated feeding. 
Big Cat Rescue ( Carole Baskin ) is currently under Investigation for Animal Cruelty with FWC & USDA: for unnecessarily feeding live domestic rabbits to Bobcats, torturing and killing domestic rabbits for feeding other Big Cats, illegally bringing 3 Bobcats into the state of Florida, and for the death of the 3 Bobcats. Not only were hundreds of domestic rabbits unnecessarily tortured and killed at BCR because Bobcats do Not need taught to hunt, the Bobcats were never releasable in the state of Florida or Alabama from the beginning, and the public was intentionally deceived (fraud). Call or email Captain Marlow for details: Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission, 850-410-0656 Ext. 17106, [email protected].



*edited (slightly) for tone


----------



## ethicalrehab

Exactly and No snake needs live food to survive, its a fact they eat dead animals in the wild.


----------



## ethicalrehab

Only one truth here, no need to kill the rabbits, wild animals do not need taught to hunt.


----------



## ethicalrehab

I don't mind being edited, however I do mind ignorance and that is not meant as being harsh, people who have no understanding on rehabbing believe what they are told by Carole Baskin instead of doing research in which our group did with other sanctuaries to find out this practice is outdated, not necessary and absurd. We also filed complaints with the authorities and do not post rumors or gossip, all complaints are taken from Carole Baskin's news stories, newsletters and websites and is exactly the places she and her workers posted videos of rabbits being killed and of staff holding bloody beaten rabbits who were not all dead while smiling proudly. BCR is one lie after another, it is very sad for any animal who lives at this center, because none seem to live long. You can read the cause page on facebook for updates, hopefully this practice will be stopped by the authorities. 
http://www.causes.com/causes/589744...as-live-food?m=9efcae41&recruiter_id=46623910

Thank you,


----------



## ethicalrehab

Oh you have no idea.


----------



## ethicalrehab

Please go read the story, the bobcats were not even rehabbers, she lied and was feeding them to permanent residents, and there is NO need to teach a wild animal to hunt. I cant believe the posts on this page. unreal


----------



## ethicalrehab

If anyone can understand this: no captive wild animal requires LIVE prey. simple as that, if you choose otherwise you are the cruel one.


----------



## ethicalrehab

you need to think again, and do some research. I need to get off this site.... *









*edited for tone.


----------



## ethicalrehab

well obviously your wildlife center practices outdated rehabbing as well, there is no need for live prey with any wild animal. this is just crazy.


----------



## Happi Bun

ummm... were a bunch of someones posts deleted?


----------



## Pipp

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> ummm... were a bunch of someones posts deleted?



Not to my knowledge. I just took out a wee bit of name calling. Half a sentence. 

The discussion remains an intelligent one. 

Thanks to all the posters for their patience re: allowing non-flaming discussion on an obviously emotional topic.

Let's keep it that way. 


sas :thanks:


----------



## Luluznewz

While I have no real knowledge of the rehab process I'm on the fence about this. Part of me sort of feels that this is more or less a natural food chain. Yes, the rabbit are initially raised by people, but its not like people are 'torturing' them. They are being eaten by predators. 

I see a lot of value in not wanting the animals to be killed inhumanely. However, I do see a bit of possible hypocrisy in some of these comments. I dont eat meat because i'm aware of the quality of life and slaughtering methods most major food suppliers take. Many people mentioned being horrified by tame animal dying in fear. I hope those people either dont eat meat or SERIOUSLY look into ever purchase of meat they make. MANY MANY suppliers kill chickens and cattle in truly unnatural and barbaric ways....their quality of life sucks too.

I really hope no one is being critical of allowing natural predators to hunt their food while you eat unnaturally and horrifyingly butchered meat. Just saying, if you are going to preach it you have to practice it in your own life, even if you dont kill the meat yourself.


----------



## Pipp

The bottom line is whether this is 'sport' or survival, and the context this is being done in is dangerously close to sport. As the facts have stated, at this venue with this cat, it was not necessary.

Other content on the site shows people who appear to be enjoying the death of the rabbits.

Placing one animal in another animal's *enclosure* does not mimic the natural process, there is no opportunity for escape. The death process is equally or even more inhumane than factory farming. 

Because some protesters may also be meat eaters, that doesn't mean they actively support an inhumane manner of death. These people do.



sas


----------



## bunnychild

this kinda makes me PO how could they do that it's like useing a human baby


----------



## plasticbunny

*Kipcha wrote: *


> I understand that they are used for prey and they do rehabilitate these animals BUT that rabbit in the photo (That rabbit, I'm not generalising them all) has probably been a pet at some point, judging by how bold it was. That animal is not reacting how a rabbit in the wild would, so really, it isn't teaching them anything. Prey does not naturally come up to greet you.
> 
> If they are rehabilitating and teaching them how to hunt, fine. But don't use animals that were once pets. There are plenty of rabbits out there that are wild and reacting more naturally then that one that have not been socialised.
> 
> It isn't helping them if it just walks up to them.
> 
> That's just my opinion, though.


:yeahthat:


----------



## plasticbunny

It would be more beneficial to these predators for the rescue to drop them off in a natural wildlife area where they can still be moniteredand let them hunt their own food down. All predators will have a natural hunt instinct, it's in their DNA. Even house cats would make a meal out of pet bunny if they didn't have a constant food resource. It's catching the food that they need help with, so having a domesticated animal stand in as prey is actually not helpful in the least.

Unfortunately, even predators need to eat. But LAUGHING at it, as Pipp suggested they do, is disgusting. Anyone who watches a predator take down its prey and finds it a source of entertainment is a sick, disturbed individual thatcould probably benefit from beingmedicated.


----------



## plasticbunny

If an animal like a bobcat is a permanent resident, they can certainly eat humanely euthanized animals. Heck, they can eat sides of beef like they feed in a zoo.

BUT, if the bobcat is being rehabilitated to live in the wild, it makes sense to have them hunt.

(Andsnakes can be picky with their food. Some won't take frozen and need to be fed live or they wont eat.)


----------

